# not sure what to make of this $50 tank on craigslist......opinions?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure what kind of pump or that but its different for sure
Aquarium


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats not an aquarium lol u can see that the only glass is on the front, all around it is painted wood


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like an old stereo console transformation...kinda cool in it's own way lol


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Thats not an aquarium lol u can see that the only glass is on the front, all around it is painted wood


You can see that it has had water in it, and if you were seriously interested, im sure you could ask to see it filled with water before you bought it

and no its not mine


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes has some algae stains, but it is not a 50g tank tho. Is a nice idea tho


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I am not a fan of home made aquaria. That wood WILL rot eventually. And youd have to bend down to look at your fish. Still it makes a nice distraction in any room, just not for me.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

or just lay on the couch all day looking at it. arent plywood tanks usually encased in some kind of rubber or something?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking that the inside can b painted and then put an actual tank. Taking the glass from that table too


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

onefishtwofish said:


> not sure what kind of pump or that but its different for sure
> Aquarium


If the front glass is a minimum of 3/8" then it's not a bad deal for a 65gallon +/- tank, if you don't mind the cabinet. It has been for sale at craigslist for at least a month and the price keeps dropping.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

It would make a nice terrarium.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I send them an email cause i was curious about this and they say that "The front of the aquarium is glass and the rest of the inside is fiberglass" and also that does come with a light.
So if anybody is interested....there


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I built in a 300 gallon tank at my dads some time ago (I'm talking 20+ years without leaks). I just finished building a 200 gallon tank. There was a time when I had 11-150gallon tanks. All were build using 3/4" plywood. The interior were/is fibreglass and the fronts were made from glass. The corners are silicone. 

I had considered buying the tank but it takes up to much space considering the gallonage.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My parents had a combination stereo almost the same, it's probably fibreglassed over the wood, kinda low and tough to put lighting in. But it's sorta cool though!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would buy it , lil retro, lil fish tank, i would go over the work again just to make sure but i would go , $50 isnt too big of a gamble, unique to say the least


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> i would buy it , lil retro, lil fish tank, i would go over the work again just to make sure but i would go , $50 isnt too big of a gamble, unique to say the least


Why don't you buy it, then. It's not a bad deal if you have the space.

The way I figure it is the pony walls?/wings? sticking out on either side is a waste of space. If however you have the space,...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i live on vancouver island lol, or i might have lol


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> i live on vancouver island lol, or i might have lol


Big deal! Buy some paddles and take the ferry over here. Paddle back in the tank.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no if i was going over there id be headed home with some fishies not gear, the last thing i need around here is another project, what i need is a large species puffer, mbu , fahaka,brazilian, or humpback...


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

macframalama said:


> no if i was going over there id be headed home with some fishies not gear, the last thing i need around here is another project, what i need is a large species puffer, mbu , fahaka,brazilian, or humpback...


I live in Vancouver and I get frustrated when I see the fish I could be buying in the US, if I lived there. I take it they have a poor selection on the Island of the type of fish you're after.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

god awful, hardly ever see exotics, never ever seen a fw puffer that wasnt a mini, nevr cool cats , odd plecos but im not a big pleco guy... weak selection, just barbs, africans, and the odd arowana always silvers or jardini never even a black or blue colour morph nothing,


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

its lid of cool tho that the filters and stuff are all contained in the wings of the cabinet. I would get the lid cut so if u had too you could only open a small part to feed not sure how its set for that..the u could put ornaments or anther little tank or something on the other part. something u can take of to occasionally clean the glass.

if i wasn't wall to wall tanks i would get it. make a good headboard for someone who sleeps on a mattress on the floor tho. Just butt the mattress and there u be. not as elaborite as the one claudia wants tho.


----------

